# Resetting ECU



## GeoffB (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi i have been reading about ECU resets on the Australian site but they only seem to refer to petrol engined cars do you use the same method for deisel engined cars and if so has anyone tried it do's it work .My X T is a 2006 Colombia Deisel 41000 miles only mod at the moment is the fitting of Goodyear Grand Prix tyers as most of my mileage is on tarmac and they seem to last a lot longer and handle better than the standard fitting


----------

